# Rechercher sur Google, Yandex & Bing



## Gregoryen (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour la communauté !

J'utilise sur iOS l'app Reversee qui fait une recherche inversée d'une image sur Google, Bing & Yandex.

Seulement sur macOS, il n'y a pas d'application optimisée, je n'ai trouvé que sa version iOS grâce à la puce M1. L'app fonctionne plutôt bien, mais lorsqu'elle trouve un résultat j'aimerais l'ouvrir sur Safari, et les seules options de partage proposé sont un lien qui ne se copie pas dans le presse papier et qui s'affiche très mal. J'ai beau créer une extension dans le menu partagé, mais il n'est pas proposé par l'app..

Comme j'utilise souvent Dropzone, une app ou lorsqu'on sélectionne un fichier, un petit menu s'ouvre dans la barre des menus proposant des options personnalisées (airdrop, envoyer par mail, héberger le fichier, etc...), il propose également une recherche sur Google image, mais uniquement ce site.

Il suffit de lâcher le fichier sur l'icône et Dropzone fait le boulot. On peut y joindre une app personnalisée.

Donc j'aimerais créer un script qui lorsque je sélectionne une image et que je la glisse sur l'icône de l'app, cela ouvre Safari avec une recherche inversée sur google image, Bing et Yandex.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider dans cette quête, ça serait formidable ! Merci à vous et bon weekend !


----------

